# Another hadrurus molt / experimental substrate



## kbekker (May 22, 2008)

O. K. now I’m starting to wonder….
I just had my second out of three 3rd instar Hadrurus molt.  I mentioned the first one here, http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=121239&highlight=hadrurus, and last night another one molted.  This one was in the same incubator at 86F.  It had different substrate which allowed for a nice but small burrow.  It had been living in the burrow since I originally put it on this substrate, but closed off the entrance prior to molting. 

The substrate is a toy for children called “moon sand”.  I don’t know what it is but I first tested it with mealworms and they metamorphosed into beetles from a very small size with no mortality.  I then put this individual on it and it immediately burrowed and has seemed content since.  The substrate is light, dry, and holds a burrow very well even if only a thin layer is used.  I have no idea how safe it is but was planning on experimenting some more.  It is pricey, but I used a tiny bit (you wouldn’t want to fill a ten gallon with it). It comes in slightly more “natural” colors, I just experimented with some we had in the house (blue).

The other one molted without this substrate so it is probably not the key, but it did work well for this individual and may have assisted with its molt.  Anyone else try this stuff?


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 22, 2008)

haha!

 moon sand is that moldable sand material, right?

that sounds like a really viable solution to sand/peat mix.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 22, 2008)

I find that these guys have molted well when there is some moisture offered in some way. I spray a hide or two with water every week. 
-Eddy


----------



## kbekker (May 22, 2008)

What does molted well mean?  You have had many early instar _hadrurus_ molt? I was under the impression this was problematic for this genera.


----------



## JohnEDove (May 22, 2008)

Is this what you used? http://www.moonsandkits.com/


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 22, 2008)

kbekker said:


> What does molted well mean?  You have had many early instar _hadrurus_ molt? I was under the impression this was problematic for this genera.


I had maybe a 3I molting into 4I. Never a second instar. It is probamatic but I have a huge investment on working out a solution to these guys PM for details.
-Eddy


----------



## kbekker (May 23, 2008)

JohnEDove said:


> Is this what you used? http://www.moonsandkits.com/


 I think it is a little cheaper here: http://www.moonplaysand.com/Accessories_s/3.htm
but yes thats the stuff.


----------



## EAD063 (May 24, 2008)

That is some good info.

Thank you for sharing it.

Ed


----------

